# Manzanillo rentals



## deborah13 (Oct 20, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a property manager in Manzanillo? Will be looking for a rental as soon as travel opens up. Prefer a Mexican that will quote rent in pesos - not looking to make someone rich with American dollars. I do need to work with someone that speaks English. Thanks.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

https://casas.trovit.com.mx/renta-casa-manzanillo


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

deborah13 said:


> Can anyone recommend a property manager in Manzanillo? Will be looking for a rental as soon as travel opens up. Prefer a Mexican that will quote rent in pesos - not looking to make someone rich with American dollars. I do need to work with someone that speaks English. Thanks.


You'll probably need a Spanish speaker to assist you. Not necessarily, of course. It's just that a landlord or agency focusing on English speakers will be the ones most likely to rent to foreigners in dollars.

The best way to find a good rental in pesos is to walk around the neighborhood who like and watch for "For Rent" signs and call the phone numbers usually attached to them. But then, calls will go to Spanish speakers, while many can speak English as various levels.

Other way is to ask those tiny shop owners selling street food or candy, soda if they know of rentals, but again, Spanish is required.

That would involve renting once you get there. The best way is rent an airbnb for a week or more or a low cost hotel and search for a place that way.


----------

